# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Cần Thơ - Du lich Can Tho

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*


"Cần Thơ gạo trắng nước trong
Ai đi đến đó lòng không muốn về..."

Vùng đất phù sa màu mỡ quanh năm mưa thuận gió hòa, những cù lao thơ mộng mang nét đặc trưng của vùng sông nước đã tạo nên một Tây Đô kiêu sa. Những con người mộc mạc nhiệt tình, chợ nổi Phong Điền, Cái Răng , bến Ninh Kiều sẽ khiến bất kỳ du khách nào đều cũng "không muốn về..."

Nét độc đáo tự nhiên và kiến trúc đô thị của Cần Thơ là mạng lưới kênh rạch. Kênh rạch cũng là "đường phố", nó mang vẻ đẹp cho một đô thị lớn từng được mệnh danh là Tây Đô. Cần Thơ lại có vẻ đẹp bình dị nên thơ của làng quê sông nước, dân cư tập trung đông đúc, làng xóm trù phú núp dưới bóng dừa. Cần Thơ nổi tiếng với bến Ninh Kiều, vườn cò Bằng Lăng. 

*Đến khi nào?*

Khí hậu Cần Thơ rất dễ chịu, ít bão. Quanh năm nóng ẩm, không có mùa lạnh. Mùa mưa kéo dài từ tháng 5 đến tháng 11, mùa khô từ tháng 12 tới tháng 4 năm sau. Khách du lịch có thể đến với Cần Thơ vào bất cứ mùa nào trong năm, đặc biệt vào tháng 4, tháng 5 những vườn cây trái trĩu cành sẽ khiến chuyến du lịch miệt vườn của bạn thêm phần hấp dẫn!

*Phương Tiện?*

Cần Thơ là một trong những thành phố lớn của Việt Nam nên hệ thống giao thông đến Cần Thơ cực kỳ phong phú, thuận tiện phục vụ khách du lịch gần xa.

*Đường bộ:*

Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ như:

_- Xe Phương Trang:_

Sài Gòn: 272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570. Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Tây từ 7h sáng đến 10 giờ tối.

Cần Thơ: Khởi hành tại bến xe Nguyễn Trãi (ngã tư đường Hùng Vương) cứ nửa tiếng là có một chuyến. Giá vé khoảng 80.000đ, chạy 4 tiếng.

_-Xe Hoàng Long:_

Sài Gòn: Phòng vé Bến Xe Miền Đông, ĐT - (08)35113113. Văn phòng 47Phạm Ngũ Lão Q1 (08)39151818.

Cần Thơ: Bến xe lộ 91B.

_- Xe Mai Linh:_

Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.

Tuyến Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ: Xe 15 chỗ và 45 chỗ chạy đan xe nhau 15 phút xuất bến một chuyến hàng ngày, 24/24. Giá vé 75.000đ.

Phương tiện di chuyển của người dân Cần Thơ chủ yếu là ghe thuyền

*Lưu ý: giá xe mang tính tham khảo, có thể thay đổi tùy từng thời điểm

*Đường thủy:*

Tàu cao tốc là một cách tốt để đi đến Cần Thơ. Cần khoảng 3.5 giờ không nghỉ từ TpHCM (230.000đ). Thông thường có hai chuyến sáng lúc 7h30 và chiều lúc 1h.

*Hàng không:*

Vietnam Airline hiện đang cung cấp đường bay Thành phố Hồ chí Minh-Cần Thơ-Phú Quốc sẽ hoạt động với tần suất năm chuyến/tuần, vào các ngày thứ Hai, thứ Tư, thứ Năm, thứ Sáu và Chủ Nhật hàng tuần.

Từ Hà Nội, khách du lịch có thể bay chặng Hà Nội- Cần Thơ của hãng Jetstar Pacific, Vietnam Airlines.

*Tham khảo kinh nghiệm du lịch Cần Thơ:*

*>> Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cần Thơ*

>> Cẩm nang du lịch bụi Cần Thơ

>> Du lịch 'bụi ' chợ nổi Cái Răng, Cần Thơ

----------


## thietht

*Vườn cò Bằng Lăng*


Vườn cò Bằng Lăng là một trong những địa chỉ du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn nhiều khách du lịch mỗi khi đến Cần Thơ. 

*Chợ nổi Cái Răng*


Ðến Cần Thơ mà chưa đi chợ nổi Cái Răng, thì kể như chưa biết về đất Tây Ðô này.

*Khu du lịch Mỹ Khánh*


Vườn du lịch Mỹ Khánh – một trong những vườn du lịch nổi tiếng ở Cần Thơ nói riêng và ở vùng miệt vườn Nam Bộ nói chung. Nằm trên lộ Vòng cung của ấp Mỹ Ái, đồng thời sát bên sông Cần Thơ, bởi vậy để đến vườn Mỹ Khánh, du khách có 2 lựa chọn đó là đi xe theo đường bộ và xuôi thuyền theo đường sông. 

*Bến Ninh Kiều*


Bến Ninh Kiều là một địa điểm mà du khách hay tìm đến nhất, nằm bên hữu ngạn sông Hậu, ngay ngã ba sông Hậu và sông Cần Thơ, gần trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ  nổi danh trong ca dao với câu: "Cần Thơ có bến Ninh Kiều/Có dòng sông đẹp với nhiều giai nhân". 

*Du lịch vườn Cần Thơ*


Vườn Cần Thơ có trên khắp các tuyến đường bộ, đường thuỷ ở Tp. Cần Thơ. Các vườn du lịch xanh tươi đã và đang thu hút ngày càng đông du khách trong và ngoài nước đến thăm. 

*Công viên nước Cần Thơ*

Đây cũng là điểm đến hấp dẫn cho du khách trong và ngoài nước vào những ngày nghỉ lễ, những buổi thư giãn cuối tuần hay những buổi sinh hoạt của gia đình, bè bạn . 

*Khu du lịch sinh thái Phù Sa*

Khu du lịch Phù Sa được xây dựng với rất nhiều đặc trựng sông nước vùng ĐBSCL và gần gũi với thiên nhiên. Chỉ khoảng 10 phút ngồi xuồng máy đi từ bến Ninh Kiều - Tp.Cần Thơ đã đến với khu du lịch Phù Sa, du khách sẽ được hòa mình trong khoảng không gian tươi đẹp với 30ha rừng bần và bầu không khí trong lành trên cồn Ấu thơ mộng.

*Chợ nổi Phong Điền*

Chợ nổi Phong Điền nằm ngay ngã ba sông, nơi sông Cần Thơ phân lưu khỏi sông Hậu, cách trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ khoảng 17 km về phía Đông Nam. Chợ thường nhóm vào khoảng 4-5 giờ sáng khi mặt trời vừa chớm mọc và đến 7-8 giờ là lúc mặt trời lên cao thì chợ cũng tan dần.

*Cù Lao Tân Lộc*

Cù lao Tân Lộc thuộc huyện Thốt Nốt (TP Cần Thơ), nằm vắt ngang con sông Hậu hiền hòa có tổng chiều dài trên 20km là một điểm du lịch sinh thái hết sức lý tưởng cho du khách gần xa. 

*Chùa Ông*

Nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ, nhìn ra Bến Ninh Kiều lộng gió, chùa Ông - còn có tên Quảng Triệu Hội Quán - là ngôi chùa cổ hiếm hoi của thành phố Cần Thơ giữ được nguyên hiện trạng từ ngày lập chùa. Công trình 114 tuổi mang đậm dấu ấn văn hóa dân tộc Hoa này được công nhận là di tích lịch sử văn hóa cấp quốc gia vào năm 1993. 

*Đình Bình Thủy*

Toạ lạc tại quận Bình Thuỷ, thành phố Cần Thơ, đình Bình Thuỷ là điểm hẹn quen thuộc của người dân địa phương cũng như du khách gần xa đến để chiêm ngưỡng lối kiến trúc độc đáo cùng những lễ hội truyền thống hấp dẫn.

*Nhà cổ Bình Thủy*


Nhà cổ Bình Thủy -  Đây là ngôi nhà cổ kiểu Pháp hiếm hoi còn sót lại khá nguyên vẹn ở Nam Bộ, đặc sắc về kiến trúc, sự tinh xảo trong nghệ thuật chạm khắc của người xưa và nơi lưu giữ nhiều nét văn hóa, sinh hoạt sông nước miền Tây Nam Bộ.

*>> Ngoài ra tham khảo địa điểm du lịch Cần Thơ khác*

Pitu Khôsắ Răngsây - Ngôi chùa Khmer ở Cần Thơ

Cuối tuần du lịch Cần Thơ thật tuyệt

Nông trường sông Hậu

Chùa Phước Long 

3 điểm du lịch phải đến khi về Cần Thơ

Chợ đêm Tây Đô

*Lễ Hội:*

Lễ Tống phong trên sông Hậu

----------


## thietht

*Ăn gì?*

>> *Các quán ăn ngon tuyệt ở Cần Thơ*

Cần Thơ có rất nhiều quán ăn ngon và rẻ, buổi tối bạn có thể ăn tối trên du thuyền chạy dọc sông Hậu rất thú vị.

*Cơm mẻ thịt châu*

Một đặc sản hảo hạng ở Thốt Nốt Cần Thơ mà bạn không thể bỏ qua khi về với vùng đất này đó là cơm mẻ thịt trâu.  Một món ăn rất ngon và lạ miệng ăn kèm với các loại rau chỉ có ở miền sông nước. 

*Chuối nếp nướng*

Chuối nếp nướng ở Sài Gòn thì thon dài, Mỹ Tho thì to ú nu ăn một trái là căng bụng, còn ở Cần Thơ, trái chuối nướng be bé, xinh xinh, không thon dài mà cũng không ú nu, dẹp dẹp. 

*Bánh đúc lá dừa*

Là dân miền châu thổ, chắc không ai xa lạ với món bánh đúc lá dứa chan nước cốt dừa.Bánh đúc thường được biết đến như một món ăn đặc trưng thời khốn khó của miền Bắc. Theo thời gian, bánh đúc xuất hiện ở miền Trung với một số biến tấu khác với nơi bánh ra đời. Và vào đến miền Nam, bánh đúc đã thay đổi để trở thành một món ăn đặc sản của đồng bằng, mang đậm hương vị thôn quê. 

*Món lẩu đặc sản Cần Thơ*

Nồi lẩu ngon, phải dùng bần chín bởi bần sống sẽ làm cho nồi lẩu có vị chát. Cũng có thể biến tấu các loại thực phẩm chính để nấu lẩu bần. Tùy theo mùa, đó có thể là các loại cá da trơn như cá tra, cá ba sa, cá ngát hoặc cá điêu hồng... sang hơn khách có thể thưởng thức món lẩu bần nấu ba ba, cua đinh. 

- Cá sông ở Cần Thơ to, thịt chắc, lại rẻ.

- Bánh tét lá Cẩm Cần Thơ 

- Bánh cống Cần Thơ: Gọi là bánh cống (hay cóng) vì khuôn bánh là một dụng cụ đo lường có hình ống. Bánh có hình ống thấp hoặc hình tròn hơi phồng, chiên giòn ngoài, trong mềm xốp, khi ăn cắt nhỏ kèm với rau sống các loại, nước mắm pha chua ngọt, đồ chua.

- Bánh xèo: Nguyên liệu để làm bánh xèo là bột gạo pha với nước cốt dừa, nghệ, tôm, thịt… Bánh xèo cuốn bánh tráng ăn kèm với các rau sống (cải bẹ xanh cay, xà lách, rau thơm tía tô, húng quế, húng lủi, dấp cá, chuối chát, khế cắt lát mỏng dài…) Tùy khẩu vị, có thể chấm bánh xèo với nước mắm hay tương bắc.

- Cá lóc nướng trui: Cá lóc nướng trui (ngon nhất là nướng với rơm), món ăn đã có từ ngày khai phá đất Phương Nam - với hương vị đậm đà mà biết bao du khách khi đến Cần Thơ muốn thưởng thức.

- Ốc nướng tiêu: Đến Cần Thơ không thể không thưởng thức món ốc nướng tiêu. Ốc được luộc sơ rồi cho lên nướng, vừa nướng vừa cho nước mắm, tiêu, tỏi vào trong cho đến khi nước bên trong hơi cạn xuống thì dọn ra là ăn. 

- Bún tôm khô - Cái Răng: Bán từ chục năm nay, bún tôm khô đã trở thành thương hiệu được nhiều người ưa thích.

Địa chỉ: Chợ Cái Răng, số 35/4, đường Lý Thường Kiệt, phường Lê Bình, quận Cái Răng, thành phố Cần Thơ. Mỗi ngày, quán bán từ 6 giờ tới 9-10h sáng hết hàng.

- Chuột nướng chao: nghe thì ghê nhưng lại là món ăn độc đáo, dân dã nhưng không kém phần hấp dẫn ở miền sông nước này. Chuột nướng chao là món nhậu mà những tay sành điệu rất thích. Bạn có thể đến các nhà hàng đặc sản ở Cần Thơ hoặc Vị Thanh, Phụng Hiệp... để thưởng thức món ăn dân dã ngon, lạ và giá cả cũng rất bình dân.

- Để thưởng thức những món trên, có thể ghé bất kỳ nhà hàng nào ở Cần Thơ. Ngoài ra còn có một số con đường gắn với những món ăn đặc trưng như:

+ Lẩu mắm - quán Dạ Lý trên đường 3/2. Đây là quán mở khá lấu và có thâm niên trong việc nấu lẩu mắm. Nhiều người còn cho rằng: "Đến Cần Thơ mà chưa ăn lẩu mắm Dạ Lý coi như là chưa đến Cần Thơ"

>> Lạ miệng cá kho bần

>> Rạm đồng quê

>> Đến Cần Thơ Ăn Gì? 

>> Bánh xèo thịt chuột

>> Về Cần Thơ ăn ba khía rang me

>> Chảy nước miếng với đặc sản Cần Thơ

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Vạn Phát 1

Khách sạn Nam Bộ Boutique

Khách sạn Huỳnh Lạc 

Khách sạn Tây Đô (3 sao) 

Mùa Xuân Hotel ( 3 sao) 

Cửu Long Hotel (3 sao) 

Kim Thơ Hotel (3 sao) 

Một số khách sạn ở Cần Thơ bạn có thể tham khảo:

- Khách sạn Ninh Kiều - 2A Hai Bà Trưng, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ. ĐT: 0710 3817 676

- Khách Sạn Victoria Cần Thơ - Khu Du lịch Cái Khế, phường Cái Khế, quận Ninh Kiều, TP. Cần Thơ. ĐT: 0710 3810 111

- Khách Sạn Tân - 5 Thủ Khoa Huân, Tân An, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ. ĐT: 0710 3812 750

- Khách Sạn Kim Thơ - 1 Ngô Gia Tự, Tân An, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ. ĐT: 0710 3817 517

- Khách Sạn 31 - 31 Ngô Đức Kế, Tân An, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ. ĐT: 0710 3825 287

- Khách Sạn Hòa Bình, Nhà Hàng 38 - 5 Hoà Bình, Tân An, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ. ĐT: 0710 3825 417

- Khách Sạn Huy Hoàng - 33 Ngô Đức Kế, Tân An, Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ. ĐT: 0710 3825 833

*Khu nghỉ dưỡng*

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Victoria Cần Thơ 

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Nguyen Shack - Riverside

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp tour du lịch Cần Thơ được giới thiệu trên Didau*

Du lịch Cần Thơ – Khám Phá Tây Đô (1 Ngày) - Giá 650.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Vĩnh Long - Cần Thơ - Sài Gòn (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 950.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Sài Gòn - Hậu Giang - Cần Thơ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 2.824.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Tiền Giang – Cần Thơ (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.000.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour cần thơ: 1 ngày chợ nổi cái răng - khu du lịch mỹ khánh  - Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách

HCM - Cần Thơ - Hậu Giang - HCM (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 890.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du lịch Cần Thơ – Khám Phá Tây Đô (1 ngày) - Giá 650.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Hoa Cau

Nhà hàng Sông Hậu

Nhà hàng Ca Cổ Á Đông

Nhà hàng Cây Bưởi 5 

Nhà hàng Hoa Sứ Cần Thơ

 Nhà hàng Song Quê - thưởng thức đặc sản“Gỏi cá trích” Phú Quốc 

Nhà hàng Phương Nam

Nhà hàng Sao Hôm

----------


## thietht

Ca cao Phong Điền

Nức lòng quà biếu Cần Thơ

Đi Cần Thơ mua bánh về làm quà

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Cần Thơ

----------

